# dove regs



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

can someone tell me what stamps to hunt dove are needed. i didnt think any, but i cant find anything in the regs or maybe i missed that.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

No stamps just a HIP number. Simply call the number and answer a few questions and you'll receive a number to write in your hunting license. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, Where do I find the phone number? Only number on the migratory bird publication is to report a banded bird kill.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Thanks, Where do I find the phone number? Only number on the migratory bird publication is to report a banded bird kill.


Its on your license. 1 877 447 6446. Make sure you write it on the spaces on your license. Its a 10 digiet number.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hahaha, yep right there. I hope I see those doves faster than I saw that number.. Man I must be getting old.


----------

